# Mcdonalds, Shrewsbury



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

My kids love Mcdonalds & often ask to stop on our travels but I have been put off a few since I got a longer motorhome because there are not usually parking spaces long enough.
I find the one at Shrewsbury has spaces at an angle on the left as you go in which are ok as it doesn't matter that we overhang by about 4 feet.
So now we can stop there on our way home to keep then happy (& save me cooking on a Sunday evening when I get home after a long drive.) :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Incidentally, does anyone know of a good campsite within walking distance of the centre of Shrewsbury? This is definitely my - and doubtless many others - favourite drinking spot.


----------



## 91021 (May 1, 2005)

Caz said:


> My kids love Mcdonalds & often ask to stop on our travels but I have been put off a few since I got a longer motorhome because there are not usually parking spaces long enough.
> I find the one at Shrewsbury has spaces at an angle on the left as you go in which are ok as it doesn't matter that we overhang by about 4 feet.
> So now we can stop there on our way home to keep then happy (& save me cooking on a Sunday evening when I get home after a long drive.) :lol:


Which one is this? There are several in and around Shrewsbury. Is it Meole Brace? (sp?).

Tony


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Tony , yes it's the Meole Brace one, handy for the A5.

Stormywhether - not exactly walking distance of the centre BUT the Oxon Hall Touring Park is right next to the Oxon Park & Ride so you can get a bus into the town centre. There was a good pub next to it as well - The Welch Harp - but they've closed it & turned it into a shopping precinct. :evil: The Grapes isn't far down the road tho'.


----------

